# Sony STR-DE597 receiver to Technics amp??



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey there, i was curious is it possible to hookup the sony strde597 receiver to the a older technics amp, so that i can get surround sound for my older amp.....i read something about pre outs but i have no clue..

Thanks for any help,


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not sure I'm understanding the question. Your receiver should offer you surround sound without the need for the an external amp.

If you simply want to use the technics because it will offer more/cleaner power, your sony doesn't have pre-outs (according to the info I found), so that won't be a possibility.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, you understood right, i wanted to get the quality bass and power and what not from the amp, but since its old its doesnt have dolby digital ect....i thought maybe since i have this other receiver/aMP i could rig it up to get that. The sony one is good but for the HPM 100 speakers, its poitless, i dont get the bass like i do with the technics. Can you recommmend a receiver that i could use to connect the amp to ? 


Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Anything with Pre-outs. Onkyo 705 is a popular choice, though with a 705 or 805 you may find your need for an external amp disappears.


----------

